# [SOLVED] I need some drivers



## retsel25 (Mar 22, 2009)

:smile: Hello, I just recently reinstalled windows xp home on my Seanote(seanix) laptop and I don't have the drivers for it. The drivers from seanix site are not available. When I push the links for each driver, it replies it can't find the page or the page have been moved. 

XP home
SP3
S/N: N18803

thank you for your help:smile:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: I need some drivers*

Hi,
Can you run Everest under my signature and attach the report to the thread.
This will tell me what "Hardware" you have.
This may allow me to find your missing drivers.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## retsel25 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: I need some drivers*

here is the everest report. I hope this helps. 

talk to you later.:wave:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: I need some drivers*

Hi,
Your report shows two errors in the Device Manager.
Please confirm the errors you have in the Device Manager:



> [ Unknown / Multimedia Audio Controller ]
> 
> Device Properties:
> Driver Description Multimedia Audio Controller
> ...


These numbers indicate you have no Sound or a dialup modem

Please install this Chipset driver first:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng

It may show that it is already installed or may do nothing, but I want to make sure.

Then install this driver for your Sound:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...d=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=fals

I am still looking for a free site for you modem.
Let me know of any remaing errors in the Device Manager.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## retsel25 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: I need some drivers*

OK I installed both of them I still have two errors: Multimedia Audio Controller and PCI Modem.


----------



## retsel25 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: I need some drivers*

One more came up after I restarted the laptop and I push the wireless button. And it was PC camera.


----------



## Mr_know_it_all (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: I need some drivers*

Where is a good place to find drivers


----------



## retsel25 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: I need some drivers*

here is the second report after I installed two of those links you have sent me. I have two errors: PC Camera and PCI Modem. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: I need some drivers*

Have you checked this page: http://service.seanix.com/support/personal/sysdetails.asp?SearchFrom=&SSerialNumber=N18803


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: I need some drivers*

Hi,
From your report:


> [ Unknown / PC Camera ]
> 
> Device Properties:
> Driver Description PC Camera
> ...


As you have stated thes are the two errors remaining.
For the Modem driver and webcam try to see if Windows Update will locate them. Use the "Custom" option and allow it to scan your system. Once done look to the left under "Hardware". See if windows finds the updated drivers for your hardware.

If that fails try this driver for your Webcam:
http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?action=download&driverid=373114

Modem Driver:
http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?action=download&driverid=370746
*Use the 2 mirror*
You must register first (Free), but you will deal with some advertisements.

I have checked the inf. files and they do match up with your numbers. This means there is a very good chance they will work. If you are unable to get them for what ever reason let me know. I have them downloaded on my PC.

@ TriggerFinger,
The link you posted does give some of the drivers, but I think Seanix is out the door. When you click on the link for a driver the page is not found.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Mr_know_it_all (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: I need some drivers*

Thanks this helps


----------



## retsel25 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: I need some drivers*

ray: Fantastic Work ray: Everything works perfect. thanks a million.

Have a good day and thanks again :wave:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: I need some drivers*

Hi retsel25 :wave:
Glad to hear you have it up and runningray:!
Thanks,
Bill:grin:

[email protected]_know_it_all If you need additional help with a driver issue I would advise you post a new thread in the Driver Support Forum.


----------

